# Legal info



## Gypsybones (Dec 6, 2017)

So lets say you get fingered for shoplifting, but you were never caught doing said crime. The popo have your info (name, number, state ID #), but have never talked to you or done anything other than try and call you. You have left the area with no plans on returning... what if anything, can they do?


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gypsybones said:


> So lets say you get fingered for shoplifting, but you were never caught doing said crime. The popo have your info (name, number, state ID #), but have never talked to you or done anything other than try and call you. You have left the area with no plans on returning... what if anything, can they do?


I'm no lawyer but I have had a warrant put out on me just for questioning. If you don't have plans on returning to that state you will be fine. If you're just a county away then I don't know probably depends on how they handle that. I know in some states one county can hold you till the county that has the warrant picks you up. All this is assuming the worst case being a warrant. Probably nothing will come of it tho.


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Dec 6, 2017)

If they have your # I'd assume they'd try to contact you first tho.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 6, 2017)

If said individual has left the state and no items have ever been found on the person. So the have and legal standing to do anything? I mean i know they can't get anyone extradited for that, but what is there to worry about?


----------



## CaptainCassius (Dec 6, 2017)

Learned a thing or two from a PI I knew, guy probably disliked cops more than most..

Generally speaking; if a detective is calling one, asking for information, it means they're fishing. One is not required in any form to oblige the detective without warrant or subpoena.

One should not worry.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 7, 2017)

here is the thing, they have some amount of time to press charges like 2-7 years or something like that. they have to serve you papers too and need an address to do so. if no charges have been filed then they can not do anything to you. until they press charges at witch point there going to need an admittance if there is no video or evidence. I would say there using scare tactics for a confession and they can fuck right off your fine man. just don't get pined there for anything els for a few years


----------

